# Amazon Starts One Day Delivery In India; Charges Rs 99 For It



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2013)

> E-commerce marketplace Amazon has launched one day delivery service in India for orders from Bangalore, Mumbai, New Delhi, Ahmedabad, Hyderabad and Pune. Customers in Mumbai and Pune can place orders as late as midnight to receive items next day as per the new service, but the cut-off time to place orders under this offer is currently 3.00 pm for customers in other pin codes. It also has a guaranteed two day delivery service for which it charges Rs 49 as part of a limited period offer and will charge Rs 79 eventually. It also needs to be noted that Amazon offers free delivery for orders irrespective of the value of the product ordered as of now, but plans to charge Rs 49 for orders lower than Rs 499 in the future.



Source : Amazon Starts One Day Delivery In India; Charges Rs 99 For It - MediaNama


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2013)

wow


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

It should have been free


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

great. let them extend this to many more places.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah! Make it free, Jeff Bezos.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 5, 2013)

nice


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

The shipping should be free and the prices are not that competitive compared others in the e-commerce market.


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The shipping should be free and the prices are not that competitive compared others in the e-commerce market.



One day shipping in U.S also cost more. There is no competition as far as I know in India for one day shipping. IMO this service should be cost more.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The shipping should be free and the* prices are not that competitive compared others in the e-commerce market.*



i agree on this.



amjath said:


> One day shipping in U.S also cost more. There is no competition as far as I know in India for one day shipping. IMO this service should be cost more.



true


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 5, 2013)

Its okay for me to pay 99for one day shipping,I will get the item soon


----------



## sksundram (Dec 5, 2013)

Good move by amazon. Btw it is partnering with India post to deliver items in near future. 

*m.economictimes.com/tech/internet/...sh-on-delivery-model/articleshow/26811521.cms


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Are they going to use this for delivery ? Then I am ready to pay Rs100, not just 99

*www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/files/2013/12/prime-air_high-resolution03-1024x527.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 6, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Are they going to use this for delivery ? Then I am ready to pay Rs100, not just 99
> 
> *www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/files/2013/12/prime-air_high-resolution03-1024x527.jpg



I'll order a nest first. And trap this bird.  , I wonder , will this try to fly away if someone tries to steal it ?? :lol :


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2013)

But unfortunately the city Kolkata  is out of this system.It seems that this city  is relegated to III-tier city or it does not exist at all.
This is a misfortune on our part...


----------

